# Does this food include chicken?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I wished to help some other person who doesn't eat chicken, and asked the restaurant whether the food includes chicken.

Is "Sisältääkö kanaa? Hän ei syö kanaa." correct? What is the correct way to say that one can't eat it, for whatever reasons?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You would be understood with your suggestion. A Finn would add a subject: _Sisältääkö *tämä ruoka* kanaa? Hän ei syö kanaa._ I would prefer: _Onko tässä [ruoassa] kanaa? Ystäväni/Hän ei syö kanaa. / Hän ei voi syödä kanaa. / Kana ei sovi hänen vatsalleen. _(= Chicken disagrees with his/her stomach.)


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> You would be understood with your suggestion. A Finn would add a subject: _Sisältääkö *tämä ruoka* kanaa? Hän ei syö kanaa._ I would prefer: _Onko tässä [ruoassa] kanaa? Ystäväni/Hän ei syö kanaa. / Hän ei voi syödä kanaa. / Kana ei sovi hänen vatsalleen. _(= Chicken disagrees with his/her stomach.)



Would this sound appropriate as well?

_Kuuluuko kanaa tähän ruokaan? Kana kun ei tee hyvää ystäväni vatsalle._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Would this sound appropriate as well?
> 
> _Kuuluuko kanaa tähän ruokaan? Kana kun ei tee hyvää ystäväni vatsalle._


It's fine as far as I am concerned. I would change the word order, though: _Kuuluuko tähän ruokaan kanaa?_


----------

